# Food Measuring



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so this may seem stupid but when measuring out dog food do you guys use a 1cup measuring device or use like lets say a glass 8-10oz glass? I have been using measuring cup but it seams odd. Do you guys also know when feeding BB Wilderness Duck in the 11lbs bag how many out of a measuring cup 1CUP does it take to make 1 Pound?? Sorry if this seems stupid but I am doing my monthly budget update and working some numbers and just had a couple questions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok lets see if I can figure this out, and I may very well be wrong but here goes)

16 ounces is 1#. 16 ounces is 2 cups.
so 22 cups in an 11# bag?? )

I use one a one cup measuring cup for food,


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

When I fed kibble I used a measuring cup.....now I use a digital scale.....the problem with knowing how many cups (a measure of volume) are in a bag (pounds a measure of mass) is the difference in the type of measurement.....it's possible to convert the pounds to ounces for total ounces per bag.....then how much you feed per cup converted to ounces.....you can determine how feedings per bag....not sure of how totally accurate.

11 pounds= 176 ounces
1 cup= 8 fluid ounces

22 cups per bag?????

Not stupid, totally normal!!!! Don't know if this helps!


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

nice that sums it up. I figure 3.5 cups per day so I now know what to buy food why for supplies. Thanks a bunch guys!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Many kibbles will tell you on the bag how many ounces/cup (or grams). Most that I have used have been around 4 ounces of kibble per cup.

~Kristin


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

balakai said:


> Many kibbles will tell you on the bag how many ounces/cup (or grams). Most that I have used have been around 4 ounces of kibble per cup. ...


I was going to say there's a difference between liquid and dry measurements as this message points out. While 8 oz equals a cup of liquid, it's not necessarily true of a dry measurements. For example, Faith eats six cups of Innova a day, the bag weighs 30 lbs. If each cup weighed 8 oz she would only get 10 days worth of meals per bag, but she actually gets a tad over 21 days per bag which means each cup weighs approximately 3.8 oz.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, ounces don't equal fluid ounces. Kinda tricky.

Here is what you do:

1. (3,488 kcal/1 kg) x (1 kg/2.2 lbs) x (11 lbs/1 bag) = 17,440 kcal/bag

2. (17,440 kcal/bag) x (1 cup/410 kcal) = 42.5366 cups/bag so approx. 42.5 cups of food.

That was for the 11 lb bag of BB Wilderness Duck.

The larger bag that is 24 lbs has approx. 92.8 cups of food.

If you feed 3.5 cups per day:

11 lb bag lasts: 12 days

24 lb bag lasts: 26.5 days

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We have a standard measuring cup, measures to 2 cups. We like to know exactly what everyone is eating.


----------

